# elcoon.de fakeshop



## Mogly (3 Januar 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und noch nicht angemeldet.
Bin auf der Suche nach einer PS4 vor dem 24. Dezember auf den Online-Shop elcoon.de gestoßen.
Hab dort am 22. bestellt, per Vorkasse gezahlt und per E-Mail eine Versandbestätigung am 23. erhalten. Hab bis zum 28. gewartet und versucht erneut Kontakt aufzunehmen, aber seit dem gibt es weder über den E-Mail Service noch über die angebliche Handynummer des Inhabers eine Rückmeldung.
Habe heute Strafanzeige erstattet und einen Anwalt eingeschaltet.
Hoffe das Geld ist noch nicht verloren.


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2014)

Also, eine elCoon OHGon gibt es schnon mal in den deutschen Handelsregistern nicht. Die HRB 50385 beim AG Düsseldorf gehört zur:


> Atlantis22 Limited


...mit Sitz in Ratingen und der Geschäftsführer heißt auch ganz anders.



Mogly schrieb:


> Hoffe das Geld ist noch nicht verloren.


...wahrscheinlich schon, zuerst einmal zumindest!


----------



## Hippo (3 Januar 2014)

[spekulationsmodus on]
Die Kohle ging auf ein englisches Konto?
[spekulationsmodus off]


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (3 Januar 2014)

Hallo!

Wie lautete die Bankverbindung und der Kontoinhaber?

Es gibt eine Auffälligkeit, der Name des Admin-C und des GF lautet "David Niemeyer". Dies ist ein Fußballspieler aus Kassel. Ein weiterer Fußballspieler aus Kassel namens "Filmon Kesete" tauchte als Absender der Nachnahmesendungen der "Verwaltungsstelle für deutsche Datensicherheit" auf:
https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sh...Datensicherheit-quot-040-22816964-04022816964
Es scheint auch so zu sein, daß die Täter in beiden Fällen relativ gut mit der deutschen Sprache vertraut sind.

Beide Fußballspieler haben nichts mit der Sache zu tun, ihre Namen wurden einfach geklaut.

Nebelwolf

ps. Ich glaube, daß es sich hier um eine neue Serie von Fakeshops handelt. Diese Handschrift ("Leider können wir Ihnen keine PayPal Zahlung aufgrund technischer Schwierigkeiten derzeit anbieten!"; nur 50 Artikel im Shop) meine ich noch nicht gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Mogly (3 Januar 2014)

Hi,
erstmal danke an euch alle für die schnelle Antwort. Fast die gleiche Handschrift hat onlineshop2k.de, außerdem sind Ausführungen auf elcoon.de, wie z.B. Widerrufsrecht und Zahlungsartenerläuterung von redcoon.de geklaut. Bei der PayPal Definition haben sie auch vergessen redcoon im Text zu entfernen.
Das Konto ist bei der Berliner Postbank:
Inh.: David Niemeyer

Kto. Nr.: 0036885110
Blz.: 10010010
Bank: Postbank Berlin


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2014)

Mogly schrieb:


> Habe heute Strafanzeige erstattet und einen Anwalt eingeschaltet.


Dann könnte dein Anwalt sofort in das Konto pfänden, nur machen mus er es halt.

Wie viel hast du überwiesen?


----------



## Mogly (3 Januar 2014)

420 Euro


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2014)

Mogly schrieb:


> Anwalt eingeschaltet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Berichte doch bitte was über die Strategie deines Anwalts. Denn, wenn der lediglich auf deine....





Mogly schrieb:


> Strafanzeige


....lauert, dann....


Mogly schrieb:


> Geld ist ... verloren


Zudem musst du dann auch noch die Kosten des Anwalts und dessen Auslagen tragen.


----------



## Mogly (5 Januar 2014)

Die Kosten für den Anwalt übernimmt meine Versicherung. Er vertritt mich nur zivilrechtlich, also kümmert sich nur um die rückbeschaffung des Geldes. Am Dienstag hab ich wieder einen Termin bei ihm. Da besprechen wir das weitere Vorgehen.
Das die Polizei die Täter findet bezweifle ich. Die haben ja auch nur die angebliche Firmenadresse der Website und die existiert nicht wie mir der Polizeibeamte bei der Aufnahme der Anzeige sagte.
Wie meint ihr das mit dem "direkt vom Konto pfänden"?
Der Anwalt kann doch nicht einfach den Betrag von dem Täterkonto pfänden, oder?
Das wäre ja zu einfach


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2014)

Mogly schrieb:


> Wie meint ihr das mit dem "direkt vom Konto pfänden"?
> Der Anwalt kann doch nicht einfach den Betrag von dem Täterkonto pfänden, oder?
> Das wäre ja zu einfach


Ich sage nicht, dass das einfach ist aber der Anwalt kann dahin gehend ein Gericht bemühen, das den erforderlichen Beschluss erlässt. Inwiefern das bereits vor anderen Vollstreckungsmaßnahmen möglich ist, müsste dein Anwalt wissen.

https://www.google.de/#q=dinglicher+arrest+kontopfändung


----------



## eb-fo-ac (7 Januar 2014)

am 1.1.14 habe ich die Playsi 4 bei elcoon.de bestellt (jedoch vorerst nur in den Warenkorb und die Überweisungsdaten anzeigen lassen) PayPal ist ja nicht möglich -angeblich-; Bestellbestätigung kam sofort. Am 3.1. kam eine "Mahnung" per Mail: Bitte bezahlen Sie den Artikel innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tage / Keiner geht ans Telefon, das Handy ist stets aus.
Konnte bei Tante Google am Freitag, 3.1. zum Glück noch vor meiner Überweisung diesen Bericht finden : http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/elcoon-de-fakeshop.45214/ 
Und siehe da, ab heute ist der web.shop gesperrt:
http://www.elcoon.de/sony-playstation-4-500gb-konsole.html
PS 4 wurde nun bei spielgrotte per Nachnahme bestellt - ist seriöser


----------



## Hippo (7 Januar 2014)

eb-fo-ac schrieb:


> ... per Nachnahme bestellt - ist seriöser


Ohne jetzt diesem Shop was unterstellen zu wollen - es geht nur um Deine Aussage und das was sie impliziert.
WENN Dich einer behumsen will geht das(fast)  genauso leicht mit Nachnahme.
Postbote kommt, Du zahlst, Postbote weg, Du öffnest, statt PS4 ein kg Zucker drin
Und nu?
Das Sicherste ist sich VORHER ganz genau über den Shop zu informieren


----------



## eb-fo-ac (7 Januar 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt diesem Shop was unterstellen zu wollen - es geht nur um Deine Aussage und das was sie impliziert.
> WENN Dich einer behumsen will geht das(fast)  genauso leicht mit Nachnahme.
> Postbote kommt, Du zahlst, Postbote weg, Du öffnest, statt PS4 ein kg Zucker drin
> Und nu?
> Das Sicherste ist sich VORHER ganz genau über den Shop zu informieren



_Das Sicherste ist sich VORHER ganz genau über den Shop zu informieren_

Auch eine Machnahme sendung kann vor den Augen des Zustellesr geöffnet werden, wenn man ihn bittet, die 2 min. zu warten; das ist der Zeuge, sollte ein Ziegelstein drinsein.

Bitte schön zum Shop:   https://www.google.de/#q=erfahrungen+spielegrotte


----------



## BenTigger (7 Januar 2014)

eb-fo-ac schrieb:


> Auch eine Machnahme sendung kann vor den Augen des Zustellesr geöffnet werden, wenn man ihn bittet, die 2 min. zu warten; das ist der Zeuge, sollte ein Ziegelstein drinsein.


Was dir aber trotzdem nichts bringt, wenn es ein Fakeshop ist und das Geld wie Shopbetreiber nicht mehr aufgreifbar sind...

Daher, wie du so schön schreibst:





> _Das Sicherste ist, sich VORHER ganz genau über den Shop zu informieren_


----------



## Hippo (7 Januar 2014)

eb-fo-ac schrieb:


> Auch eine Machnahme sendung kann vor den Augen des Zustellesr geöffnet werden, wenn man ihn bittet, die 2 min. zu warten; das ist der Zeuge, sollte ein Ziegelstein drinsein.



Wenn er das vorschriftswidrig zuläßt ...
Erst Geld, dann Paket.
Wenn Du es aufreißt und er noch da ist hast Du zwar einen Zeugen, aber Dein Geld nicht wieder. Das hat der Zusteller und er wird es Dir nicht wieder geben sonst riskiert er seinen Job.


----------



## Goblin (7 Januar 2014)

Die Seite ist nicht mehr erreichbar


----------



## Rilo (18 Februar 2014)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
alle die mit dieser Seite ärger hatten sollen sich bitte bei mir melden. Ich weiß wer hinter der Seite stecken tut. Aber das will ich jetzt nicht hier in der Öffendlichkeit schreiben.



[Modedit by Hippo: Kontaktaufnahme nur über PN - NUB beachten (Mailadresse entfernt)
Vor der Weitergabe von persönlichen Daten an Unbekannte wird seitens des Teams gewarnt]


----------



## Goblin (18 Februar 2014)

Es ist extrem unklug hier seine Mailadresse zu veröffnetlichen


----------



## Rilo (18 Februar 2014)

Die E-Mail sollte auch nicht mit rein ^.^


----------



## johinos (18 Februar 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> Wenn er das vorschriftswidrig zuläßt ...
> Erst Geld, dann Paket.
> Wenn Du es aufreißt und er noch da ist hast Du zwar einen Zeugen, aber Dein Geld nicht wieder. Das hat der Zusteller und er wird es Dir nicht wieder geben sonst riskiert er seinen Job.


Was schon funktioniert hat: Nicht an der Haustür zahlen, sondern die Sendung zur Postfiliale zurückgehen lassen und dort abholen: Sofort öffnen und bei Betrug verlangen, dass die Zahlung gestoppt wird. In der Filiale ist regelmäßig jemand da, der den Auszahlungsstopp veranlassen kann. 

Nicht zuletzt hören die anderen Kunden in der Filiale höchst interessiert zu, wie der Dienstleister Post mit einer solchen Sache umgeht...


----------



## Goblin (18 Februar 2014)

Der Postfritze gibt das Paket erst raus wenn bezahlt wurde



> Sofort öffnen und bei Betrug verlangen, dass die Zahlung gestoppt wird



Sooo einfach ist es leider nicht !!


----------



## Rilo (18 Februar 2014)

Wie gesagt die Leute die ärger haben mit der Seite sollen sich melden helfe euch gerne bei der Sache. Und ich weiß ja auch wer die Person ist hinter "David Niemeyer"


----------



## Hippo (18 Februar 2014)

Guter Tip - nur ich befürchte daß da nicht zwingend Verlaß drauf ist.
Ich für meinen Bereich (Dorf) sähe da noch eher Chancen als jemand in der Großstadt in einem anonymen Postamt in dem das den Mitarbeitern ziemlich egal sein dürfte.
Bei Postfilialen in Läden - da wäre ich noch skeptischer. Denen ist der Vertrag verdammt schnell gekündigt und ob das einer riskiert.


----------



## johinos (20 Februar 2014)

Goblin schrieb:


> Sooo einfach ist es leider nicht !!


Von den diskutierten Varianten aber die mit der besten Erfolgschance.


----------



## verbraucherschutz (25 März 2014)

Moin!

Erst einmal ein herzlichen Dank an die Admins für die schnelle Aufnahme.
Das hier vor einigen Wochen beschriebene Thema hält sich ja hartnäckig, immer wieder fallen Leute im guten Glauben auf diese Betrugsmasche rein. Ein Grund mehr die Praktiken einer größeren Öffentlichkeit zu verdeutlichen. Genau das ist meine Absicht, ich arbeite als freiberuflicher TV-Journalist und recherchiere zur Zeit im Auftrag des WDR an der Umsetzung eines Beitrages zum Thema "Risiken bei Internethandel mit Vorkasse".
Dafür suche ich Menschen denen diese dumme Geschichte schon passiert ist, und deren Lösungsansätze (Rechtsanwalt) auch der Allgemeinheit zeigen, dass es durchaus Möglichkeiten  gibt.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es hier in diesem Forum Teilnehmer gibt, die sich eine Kooperation vorstellen können.
Einfach eine PN an mich und dann sehen wir weiter.
Zum Schluß noch eine Einschränkung, da der Beitrag im WDR läuft, kommen nur Ansprechpartner aus NRW in Frage.

Vielen Dank
Jörg

*Das Team des Forums Computerbetrug.de warnt eindrücklich private Daten an unbekannte Poster herauszugeben.
Hinweis an den User "Verbraucherschutz":
Laß Dich bei den Administratoren als Journalist akkreditieren, dann erscheint unter Deinem Nick der Hinweis "Akkreditierter Journalist"
>>> [email protected]
Dann spricht auch von unserer Seite nichts mehr gegen eine Datenweitergabe*


----------

